# Twin charged E15



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It exist, guys! I took pictures of it today. Thinking about buying it for myself and doing something sweet and sexy with it. Supercharger in the rear and the turbo is up front (as usual). It has the ECU, tranny and things of that nature. Even took pictures of the DOHC, TBI GA15DE-i. That's correct GA15...............


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh, I found some info about Nissan's engine codes. The DOHC TBI motor(GA15) would be GA15di. Seems weird, but the "E" stands for MPFI.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

please please send me some infos on this one boostboy !!!  if there is anychance that your buddy as another one like this !! i might go ahaed and buy one too !!!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread is worthless without pics!!!!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

If i'm not mistaken, these engines came out of the Nissan March. My friend has one in Barbados (not that quick, but very interesting).


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> If i'm not mistaken, these engines came out of the Nissan March.


 Possibly, but I know nothing about these motors. I just though I'd start a thread for the guys that want to keep it somewhat simple and budgeted. I can't believe I got an email stating "those engines look dirty" and "are they used? Those are the kinda questions I don't like to answer because the answer is in most of these guys' face unless their of course 16y/o and if your 16 or younger, do not occupy people's valuable time with silly questions like "Are JDM engines used" or Why JDM engines are dirty" because as stated before most of the engines coming from Japan haven't been in a car or sheltered in years and the E15's are older than some of the guys posting in here. Our time is very valuable and if you have no intentions on spending a couple of hundred dollars for a measely E15T, then you need not inquire about turbocharging anything. Cheap-skates need to do their own research! We don't mind answering valid questions around here, but the same crap keeps getting asked over and over and over again. There's alot of info on these boards about almost anything FWD for nissan, so do a search in the archives or the world-wide web. I'm not being a dick by a long shot, but you guys can't begin to fathom how many silly emails and AIMs I get and then some of the people inquiring have no real intentions on ever doing a project or swap, their just bored and wanna rap. Some of the guys are cool and wanna know stuff and do real comparisons, whereas some are about as fake as an "Mazda RX-7 13b motor with JUN SR20DET camshafts and a Tomei 2ltr stroker kit for a CA18DET" (catch my drift). This a general message! If the shoe fits, go kick a bucket! If you are truly interested in upgrading your rides, then check some of the GURUs like "blownb310, Myetball, hybrid, SR20 b12 and a gang more, just naming a few. And if you wanna know about your existing E16 motor, E15, GA16i then there's Ricebox, Crazy-mart, SuperSentra4203, Average and handful more (just naming a few). I hope the newbies and all others that don't understand read this so these minor problems can be resolved. Last time, I am not an E series expert as a matter of fact, I've never even changed a timing belt on one. I dumped mine in 1997 for a CA16DE and never looked back. The CA series and some SR related stuff, I can handle, but the E15T motors I photographed yesterday are as about as exotic to me as a Lamborghini. You want prices, I'll give you that: They are under a grand with wiring harness, computer and tranny. The E15T has the whole harness including the engine bay as well..............I'm done


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

P.S. If you can't afford to spend a thousand dollars on a turbocharged motor, then you should really be thinking about staying naturally aspirated. And that's just the motor. Do you guys know how much JWT charge to reprogram your existing ECU? If you don't have at least $600 to blow on that, then you need stay naturally aspirated? Do you guys know the going cost for an SR20 FWD tranny: 400-900 dollars and if you can't afford that, then don't inquire about swapping an SR20 into a B12. Welcome to the world of speed boyz  If anyone is interested, I shelled out nearly 7 grand cash hooking up my girl's old sentra experimenting with stuff to pass info on and that's not even talking about my labor (Just parts). You want big power, open the pockets and if your money is as short as your penis's, then you shouldn't step out of the naturally asirated ring. Times are tough right now and everybody wants something for nothing, well, boost costs and if you do it cheap now, you'll pay later "Guaranteed"


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BTW, I emailed Ricebox the pics of the motors so he'll post them at his discretion!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Agree with ya there Boost-Boy. Here are your pics. Just did some reading about Nissan March's and it turns out this is NOT an e-series engine. It's an MA09ERT, with 930ccs of displacement, with a super and a turbo charger. [email protected] 

BTW Nissan March=Micra

http://members.surfeu.fi/gobbe/micra.html

The supercharger









top of engine and intercooler










wiring harness


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I guess you are right "Rice" because on that ECU it said MA and a bunch of other numbers. So now you guys know that that twin charged motor is not an E series motor at all, but something way more exotic in the form of 1 litre. Thanks rice for clearing this up!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the mighty engine we spoke about like 6 months ago..... look powerful to me !!.... badly theres not much people into micra's...
i wich i had one now


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Now I'm getting dirty thoughts about a Micra. MUWAHAHAHA


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

This is an adendum to what I posted earlier about the cost of boosting (Excellent thread and their #'s are in-line with the current market: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17745


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

hey rice, I say why not use it! It will totally be different and you will have bragging rights of being the first on this end of the world with a B12.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *hey rice, I say why not use it! It will totally be different and you will have bragging rights of being the first on this end of the world with a B12. *


I'm a poor college student, so my cash flow is pretty damn crappy. If I did have the money I wouldn't swap that engine into my B12 because it's not worth the trouble BUT I could import an ENTIRE Micra from Japan. THAT would be cool.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I was thinking about just buying it and tossing it in a car, just for the fun of it. But unless someone just really wanted it, I personally wouldn't dump cash into it attempting to make it a performance engine.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Seeing as it has both a turbo and a supercharger I'm inclined to think that it's pretty much at the max of what it can do. It's only have the size of a SR20DET!! The one thing it might do is improve the weight balance because it is so much smaller


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

RiceBox said:


> *I'm a poor college student, so my cash flow is pretty damn crappy. If I did have the money I wouldn't swap that engine into my B12 because it's not worth the trouble BUT I could import an ENTIRE Micra from Japan. THAT would be cool. *


'Lil of topic, but here's what the latest March a.k.a Micra looks like:
http://www.nissan.co.jp/MARCH

Comes in 3 engine variants:
CR10DE with 68bhp
CR12DE with 90bhp
CR14DE with 98bhp

Doesnt' come in any souped up versions, but those figures looks pretty darn decent to me...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Seeing as it has both a turbo and a supercharger I'm inclined to think that it's pretty much at the max of what it can do.


 You figure that's at stock boost, you can always crank it up. Or if you feel the need to try something different, you can always try the chargers on another motor.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

About 1L. It should rev pretty good. I'm going to track down some info and see just what it's rpm and power capabilities might be. Once again, a long lost Nissan treasure!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

110hp out of 1 litre? Sounds like a treasure to me. I mean it might be one litre, but I bet it will take out most of the sentra motors on this board


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

110bhp, 1L. Damn. I would abandone the supercharger to make things simpler, and run a different turbo to compensate to the low rpm power loss.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

For anyone who cares. Here is a link for a Nissan Micra with the MA09ERT.
www.members.surfeu.fi/gobbe/micra.html


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I dont think this is a Hp motor. It seems with the twin charged design it's more of a torque motor. Does anyone know what torque this thing puts down? 

I'd love to put this thing in a stripped down B11 with a roll cage and just pimp it like an oldskool 510. Unfortunately, I already have a e-15motor laying around in need of a place to live.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Nevermind, this thing puts out 13.3 kilograms-meter of torque... in other words only 96 ft/lb of torque. I wonder what the purpose behind this engine was.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *I wonder what the purpose behind this engine was. *


There were some engineers in Japan thinking "I wonder if we can do this?"


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

When people got money to mess up, they do some wicked stuff! It's actually a very handsomely designed little motor. A crap load of technology for a small motor! Still would be fun to get stupid with


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I wonder if the supercharger will bolt to an E-15t block.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

All it needs now is direct port Nitrous that kicks in above 4500RPM.... that could be interesting! 

There was a thread about the MA09ERT a while back with tons and tons of Links to sites about the Micra but I can seem to find it anymore. I seem to recall it being in the "Other" category... which seems to have been closed down. 

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I wonder why they didn't call it an E10 because it looks just like the e series motors.


> I wonder if the supercharger will bolt to an E-15t block.


 Yeah, but who's in the experimenting mode I've concluded that most guys driving sentras are budgeted, in college or just plain 'ol cheap or broke. Then there's that 10% that just want to make something out of nothing and I fall into that category. I love the sentra and think we as B12 owners have more options than any other car as far as motor and tranny preferences. Once again, who's willing to pay for the motor to experiment?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

maybe the valve cover is just misleading us to believe it looks like an E-series engine. We would really need to look at the block and see if it is indeed an E block. Looking at the engine code, I would guess to say it isnt an E series engine.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think the valve cover looks like a E series motor, just smaller. I think they built that motor in mind to make power out of little displacement. 930cc. The torque is only that high due to the supercharger. That's probably why they put one on. I'm interested to see what that little motor can do, but I have other plans. I'd love even more to hear that little thing rev it's heart out! Probably sounds like a crotch rocket


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

LOL I just noticed that you can buy a March on Gran Turismo 2 for playstation. I took it out for old times sake and shook off the dust, and it says in the description that Nissan designed this car to compete with the other 1 litre cars being produced at the time. So it utilized the "twin charger" to produce torque with the blower at lower speeds and to help spool the turbo. But apparently it didn't last to long and phased out of production. You can find it under Nissan used cars on GT2 for playstation.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Love Gran Turisom series, but I found it more fun to race elsewhere.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the thing is they needed some kind of engine with low displacement (-1500cc) turbo calculated into this to compete into this class they oculd have done a NA 1500 wich already existed, e15... but they weight to power ratio was really poor for competetion... so they got around with a TSI, 1litre engine that bread like a 1500cc... just below the actual max out classification of the category they were going after... 

 its a limited production car for that reson, and some are still on the road today in Europe. hope i could help clarify the history of the build up of the Super March !


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, it's definately history


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it is a Nissan March 3HB Super Turbo [ 1989 ~ 1992 ]

here some spec of the option wich includes a LSD !!

Main features of the Nissan March Super Turbo are :
The front-wheel-drive March Super Turbo was introduced in 1989. Base model is the March-R with l000cc engine. This March Super Turbo had a turbocharged + Super charged all aluminium l-4 930 cc OHC engine, and it was smoothly accelerated from low to high rpm ranges. Transmission had been improved, and aero-parts were equipped. Drum brakes and rear suspension had been an area that had come in for criticism of the March Super Turbo.

Main Equipment : Front fog lamps, Rear wiper, leather wrapped steering wheel, Rear spoiler, Stabilizer, LSD.

SPECIFICATIONS 
Type Surper Turbo 
Vehicles form EK10GFR 
Dimensions & Weight 
Length / Width / Height (mm) 3735/1590/1395 
Indoorsize 
Length/Width/Height (mm) 1715/1305/1145 
Wheel base (mm) 2300 
Track (Fr / Rr) 1350/1335 
Minimum Ground Clearance (mm) 120 
Weight (kg) 770 
Engine 
Engine Form MA09ERT 
Engine Type Trubocharged
l-4 OHC
Surper charger 
Displacement (cc) 930 
Horsepower (PS/rpm) 110/6400 
Torque (kgm/rpm) 13.3/4800 
Fuel capacity (liter) 40 
Transmission 5MT/3AT 
Brakes (Fr / Rr) V-discs/Drum 
Tyres (Fr / Rr) 175/65R13 
Suspension (Fe/Rr) Strut / coil 

About 10,000 March Super Turbo cars were made, and they were never sold in Europe. Nissan designed this car to compete in the Japanese class 'B' for which an engine of less than 1.6 litre must be used, and apparently because of the supercharged displacement factor of 1.7, the engine capacity had to be reduced to 930 cc (0.930 x 1.7 = 1.581) so that was just below the limit of 1.6.

(ps i made a mistake its not in europe but jap market sorry)
there is the good part !!

Power to weight ratio 142 BHP/Ton 
Top speed Limited to 180 Kph (112 Mph) 
0-62 MPH (100 KPH) 7.7 seconds 
Quater mile time 15.5 Seconds 
this on 10psi of boost.... 

it look so much like it would be an Eserie engine... just compare those 2 pics !! 
first the ma09ert









and here is the E15et jap specs...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Awsome specs Mart. It looks like the E15ET and MA09ERT valve covers are actually, well, identical.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That lools like a built E15T to me with that funky intake manifold. I still like the MA09ERT because it's different. But I sure thought it was an E15 when I saw them chillin' by each other.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

well i couldnt found any decent pic of an e15t jap spec but it is one  just a bit built up !!  with a costom made intake manifold but the original jap intake go side ways and look exactly like the Ma09 one.... with the ECCS logo on it too...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

bTW... the covers arent identical... just look at it closely... the ma one over the 1st cilinder begins squared... and the E15et is triangular... but sure thing those 2 engine could be confuseing 8)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Looking at one in person is an awesome thing. Just knowing you can own one for under a grand is even sweeter. it's a piece of nissan heritage that should not be ignored.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Nor forgotten.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

and only 10000 made... you should buy it buddy and make your own Micra Super turbo !


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Man, that is one rare motor. The only rarer Nissan probuct I can think of is the Nismo 400R.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

boostboy you need to just go ahead and pick that up and put a big ol' HKS turbo like a 3037 on that thing LOL

you could probably whip a murcielago with that thing if you wanted to I wouldn't put it past you.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm flitrting with the idea, but I have too many things going on at this time. That's why I presented to you guys to see if you were interested. And as for the E15T, I may have a buyer which is getting at a crack-head deal on it. But I'll wait till the loot flows before it's finalized.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> boostboy you need to just go ahead and pick that up and put a big ol' HKS turbo like a 3037 on that thing LOL


yeah right


----------

